# Kicking litter?



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Dobby kicks all the litter out of the box. They seem trained but then it just gets kicked out so no point. At least it's not really every where. Just on the bottom part. Is there any way I can stop it? 

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

Does it have a grate on top? One of my younger girls is really bad about digging the litter and flinging it everywhere which is a problem. Is this what he is doing, or does it just get kicked out from him running through it?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

There is no grate on top. Those are more expensive and they didn't have them where I got mine. It's more of a dig then a run through and kick some on accident. Every morning it's all right outside the litter box.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

Would you be interested in making your own grate? If you have an electric saw (or someone to do it for you) you can always cut down something like a cooling rack into the right shape for your litterbox. I think it would be hard to teach them not to do it, so you will need to work with the rats to prevent it.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok thanks. My dad might be able to help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I just saw her kicking litter. She dug it up to her then kicked with her back legs. I think she was looking for food. Sometimes there is some in there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm having the same problem! I would get a grate but I doubt my boys would like it at all :/ They're already finicky enough with litter training. *sigh* Guess I'm going to have to keep putting it back in haha! Good luck


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck to you to!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

My girl Baby did this too and so I thought she was hot and trying to lay on the cool plastic. So I put in a large tile and she's stopped. Maybe Dobby is trying to cool down?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll try that! Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

